# New year- new props!



## chicagohippie (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys. With all the props I intend to work on for this years display to make it better and bigger, need to get started soon. This years list includes a full sized crypt and a cemetary entryway - both out of the foam board. Will update pictures of the progress - Must go start the framing...


----------

